# المواد البلاستيكية



## يحيى ابراهيم دياب (25 نوفمبر 2011)

تصنيف المواد البالستيكية


----------



## andro moller (25 نوفمبر 2011)

good work


----------



## ابو ايليا (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بابكريحى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

لك كل الشكر اخى العزيز ونفعنا واياك بعلمك


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (8 يناير 2014)

يسلمو ايديك يا رب


----------



## مصطفي عثمان محمد (19 نوفمبر 2014)

يحي ابراهيم 
thank you for this effort i am asking you if you know about carbon fiber
please reply


----------

